# Some Of What I Did In My Shop During The Summer



## horty (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi Everyone,  BUT I'M BACK...

Not sure if this is the right place to put this but could'nt find a"Some Of What I Did This Summer" Topic..

Missed Being Here, So thought I better make up alittle for lost time...

Been really busy doing "Stuff".

Right Now I'm building a Sand Blast Cabinet.  

Putting a New Articulating Joint In my Loader/Backhoe "Cad Trac"

Doing some landscaping and planting grass north of my shop..

Need to work on my 4010 JD, think having some problems with injector pump..
I bet there are some wizards that hang around here that could give me some tips 
on setting injector pumps..

Hope You Enjoy The Pics




New Larger Headstock For Gingery Lathe, Still Working On IT.




Putting New 8' LED's In The Shop.
Old Florescent to the left, or maybe you 
could tell.
Really Nice Light Now, Was always kinda gloomy


.
	

		
			
		

		
	



30 Gallons of Wine To Bottle Soon, Just In Case
I Run Out Of Beer.
Will bring my stock up to about 400 Bottles, Maybe I'm
Getting Paranoid..NOT




Did some Daylilly Hybridizing 3 years ago.
Finally Blossomed this year.
Crossed a yellow one with a red one and
came up with this...
Might Be A Keeper to Register with the 
Daylilly Society.




Fresh Bapple Bread, For Me... best when hot and
a slab of butter, Wife likes it cold.
But I will eat it either way...





Soft Pretzels Ready To Be Gobbled Down With Some
Friends, Cool Wine Or Ice Cold Beer.


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 22, 2020)

If you're going to post those pics, we need samples, or it didn't happen...


----------



## brino (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome back Tim!

You Sir, are a true polymath.

That new casting turned out great!
Beautiful wine colours it reminds me of the old "Pop Shop" store as a kid, with every colour and flavour of soda....except your bottles are bigger.
What flavours have you got brewing?

-brino


----------



## horty (Sep 22, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> If you're going to post those pics, we need samples, or it didn't happen...


Come one over, free beer, wine and food for my friends,
Even a place to sleep if you have alittle to much to drink.
Life is very short, need to have fun while I still can.

Have a nice evening,
Tim


----------



## horty (Sep 22, 2020)

brino said:


> Welcome back Tim!
> 
> You Sir, are a true polymath.
> 
> ...


Gee's, thanks Brino, I'm not that educated so had to look up that word. your invited for a tasting and food anytime.
(2) Strawberry/Rhubarb, (1)  Strawberry, (2) Chokecherry, (1) Crab Apple
Might do some aronia later but not very fond of it, always taste a little earthy.

Thanks Alot, haven't forgot about ya Brino.

Have a nice evening,
Tim


----------



## Janderso (Sep 22, 2020)

Yum


----------



## AGCB97 (Sep 23, 2020)

horty said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put this but couldn't find a "Some Of What I Did This Summer" Topic..


Hey moderators or whoever. I too wish we had a "recent projects" thread. One in which multiple projects on the smaller side with minimal details could be posted. Sort of quick and easy "here's where my time has gone".
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## brino (Sep 23, 2020)

horty said:


> Might do some aronia later but not very fond of it, always taste a little earthy.



I had to go look up "aronia". 
-brino


----------



## hman (Sep 23, 2020)

horty -
A very fine collection of projects ... and that flower really looks spectacular!


----------



## horty (Sep 24, 2020)

hman said:


> horty -
> A very fine collection of projects ... and that flower really looks spectacular!


Thanks Hman, a lot of failures but then sometime ya get lucky.
been doing plant propagation and grafting for about 30 years, the best tree I was proud of was
my wifes cherry tree, it produces 3 kinds of cherries, about 12 years old.

It would be in full bloom from may to our first frost, around mid Sept.
It had early, mid and late cherries.

Cherry trees have a very thin bark, around here during the winter the trunk should be wrapped to protect
from the bright south sun during the winter or else the side of the tree will start to warm up and thaw and then freeze, I forgot to
cover the trunk last year and this is what happened.

SUN SCALD

Guess now I can make something nice out of the wood for my wife when I get it dug out.
Its sad to see it that way but we enjoyed a lot of cherry wine and cherry pies from it.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 24, 2020)

AGCB97 said:


> Hey moderators or whoever. I too wish we had a "recent projects" thread. One in which multiple projects on the smaller side with minimal details could be posted. Sort of quick and easy "here's where my time has gone".
> Thanks
> Aaron




We have two ongoing threads that cover that ground pretty well:
The sticky "Project Of The Day - What Did You Make In Your Shop Today", and if you're a member, "Member Projects".
Either one is suitable for posting small jobs.


----------

